#ubuntu-arb 2012-03-19
<highvoltage> wendar: you don't work for Canonical!? (for some reason I thought you did)
<highvoltage> ah I guess it's not completely irrational of me to have thought so since even the Wikipedia page (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allison_Randal) lists you as working for Canonical :)
<wendar> highvoltage: I did for a couple of years
<highvoltage> so you're part of https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical now :)
<highvoltage> "People who do not work for Canonical, but often get mistaken for someone who does."
<highvoltage> (oh I see you're already a member, d'oh)
 * ajmitch should join that team
<ajmitch> though I don't often get mistaken for working for canonical :)
<cielak> ajmitch: oh, so you say you are not a canonical employee? I'd never guess that :-)
<ajmitch> :P
<cielak> :P
 * ajmitch needs to round up more votes for harmonySEQ, will post to the list that those maintainer scripts were stripped out & the screenshot url fixed
<ajmitch> I don't want it to sit in limbo any further
<cielak> ajmitch: I used to wonder if we'll get it published within a year since my original submission ;)
<ajmitch> cielak: when was that?
<cielak> ajmitch: 6th March 2011 :)
<ajmitch> then no, we're obviously past that date :P
<cielak> seems so :P
<cielak> anyway, I am happy to see we're close to the end, however much time did it take :)
<ajmitch> we're trying to speed up, honest :)
<cielak> well, I am seriously worried about other devs
<cielak> and the general impression one can have when using the myapps portal
<cielak> (re?)gaining good reputation will need lots of work from ARB's side
<ajmitch> yes, it will
<cielak> well, if you will ever need some more human resources, I'm willing to help and open for your suggestions :)
<ajmitch> thanks
#ubuntu-arb 2012-03-20
<dpm> good morning all
<ajmitch> hi dpm
<dpm> hey ajmitch
<highvoltage> goor morning
<highvoltage> *good
<wendar> mhall119: the community lens was out for changes, is it ready now for re-review?
<mhall119> wendar: no, I haven't had a change to make the requested changes to it yet
<wendar> mhall119: okay, I'll add a comment to it
<wendar> thanks
<mhall119> wendar: it's currently precise-only anyway
<wendar> mhall119: yup, no rush
<mhall119> has david calle submitted any more?
<wendar> mhall119: not yet
<wendar> mhall119: I'm nearly done packaging the scopes for the music lens
<ajmitch> wendar: have you been re-poking people who've submitted applications?
<wendar> ajmitch: like, reminding them that we haven't heard from them in a while?
<wendar> ajmitch: not yet, but I was thinking about doing that for guallet today
<wendar> it's really close to ready to go
<ajmitch> I was just seeing the flood of information needed requests, they were all pending review/
<ajmitch> ?
<wendar> yeah, that's me
 * ajmitch had talked to the hacketyhack submitter a couple of days ago about shoes & offered help
<wendar> ajmitch: cool
<wendar> I didn't see any activity in the comments
<ajmitch> sorry I hadn't copied it in there
<wendar> I always forget too :)
<wendar> he will have to wait until P+1 to get into Ubuntu, unfortunately
<ajmitch> yeah
<wendar> but, he could get into Debian quite quickly
<ajmitch> once we learn what the name is :)
<wendar> as soon as shoes is updated
<ajmitch> thanks for the harmonyseq vote on the list, too
<wendar> thanks for shepherding it through, it's looking great
<wendar> hmmm... anyone have any ideas where this launchpad branch went? lp:~app-review-board/ubuntu/oneiric/unity-lens-graphicdesign/trunk/
<wendar> Okay, it's https://code.launchpad.net/~app-review-board versus https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-review-board
<wendar> but the packaging-tools branch shows up on both
<ajmitch> because lp:~app-review-board/ubuntu/oneiric/unity-lens-graphicdesign/trunk/ is against ubuntu
<wendar> ajmitch: so, launchpad is setting the project based on the path
<wendar> ajmitch: the bigger question is, do we want these branches for ARB maintained lens/scope packages to be tagged as Ubuntu project?
<wendar> ajmitch: or, should we use bzr paths that avoid the auto-categorization?
<ajmitch> lp branches are always lp:~person/project/branch_name, I think we make them be under the ubuntu-app-review-board project rather than ubuntu/release
<ajmitch> mostly because these are for extras
<wendar> ajmitch: makes sense, I'll move them over
<wendar> ajmitch: but, I'll keep the Ubuntu release name in the path for sanity
<wendar> so, lp:~app-review-board/ubuntu-app-review-board/oneiric/unity-lens-graphicdesign
<wendar> because there's a decent chance we may be releasing an update to the Oneiric version of the lens, even after we've moved on to the Precise version of the lens
<ajmitch> can you name the branch like that?
 * ajmitch assumed that you could only name a release with a distro in LP branches
<wendar> hmmm... I get a "Permission denied" error when I try to push any branch with "oneiric" in the path
<wendar> I'll just have to encode it in the name of the branch
<wendar> We've now got lp:~app-review-board/ubuntu-app-review-board/unity-lens-graphicdesign-oneiric and lp:~app-review-board/ubuntu-app-review-board/unity-scopes-music-extras-oneiric
<ajmitch> alright, thanks
<ajmitch> I'll set aside some time this weekend to attack the queue & try & catch up on where things are at
<ajmitch> as a bonus it's a 3-day weekend again :)
<ajmitch> wendar: yes, I *finally* dealt with terraview, what others should I look at? :)
<wendar> ajmitch: awesome!
<wendar> I feel worst about the oldest ones
<wendar> it'd be nice to get them either published, or rejected
<ajmitch> yep
<wendar> whichever is appropriate
<wendar> pac, TetraCity, or Qoobar?
<ajmitch> like pac, I know that was sitting around on LP for quite awhile
<wendar> yeah, sounds good
<ajmitch> the feeback on that was problematic
<wendar> I don't recall, was it too large/complex?
<ajmitch> " Your "source package" contains some binaries (/opt/pac/lib/ex/vte32/auto/Gnome2/Vte at least), this shouldn't be the case. - Your source package also includes .deb files in /opt/pac/res, this looks wrong.
<ajmitch> "
<wendar> or, security concerns around passwords and connections?
<wendar> oooh, packaging problems
<ajmitch> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/179/feedback/ indicates that he couldn't find those binaries anywhere
<ajmitch> well, except on getdeb.net
<wendar> so, he's got dependencies that aren't in Ubuntu
<wendar> are they small, or likely to be added to Debian at some point?
<ajmitch> I'll need to pull apart the package to see
<ajmitch> it's hard when he's included them as binary .so files
<wendar> he's not even pulling in the source... blech
<ajmitch> right, and they're some libraries for libvte which is a core package for ubuntu-desktop
 * ajmitch can't pull enough info out with objdump
<wendar> hmmmm... it's a terminal emulator widget
<ajmitch> yep
<wendar> Technically, this did come in before we required a PPA, but I'm leaning toward reject.
<ajmitch> libvte is definitely in ubuntu, but I can't tell how different the one he's packaged is (apart from a large size difference in the .so)
<wendar> If you're inclined toward due-diligence, I'd say try running the software using the Ubuntu version of the library, and if it works go ahead and package it.
<wendar> Otherwise, reject it on the grounds that software has to work on the current version of all dependencies in the current release of Ubuntu.
<ajmitch> I feel bad doing so, but we really can't ship unknown binaries in source packages like that
<wendar> Yeah
<wendar> And, don't feel bad, it's part of the policy.
<wendar> We're not allowed to ship updated versions of standard system libraries.
<ajmitch> I feel bad about the time between last feedback & rejection :)
<wendar> even if he included the source, we couldn't do it.
<wendar> yeah, me too
<wendar> but, we're doing better on that now
<ajmitch> mostly your work
<wendar> You gave a great apologetic message to the TerraView developer, that tone really helps.
<wendar> And, so does the suggestions for what to do next.
<ajmitch> that's why I took so long to respond
<wendar> Yup, it's worth taking the time to phrase kind rejection messages, it makes a huge difference in the developer experience. (And in whether they're likely to learn and do better from it, or give up in frustration.)
<ajmitch> so it looks like libgnome2-vte-perl was on getdeb.net but is no longer there
<wendar> I think most of what I'm doing at the moment is trailblazing. Setting up easy, repeatable patterns for future apps.
<wendar> Ah, so the source isn't even available anymore.
<wendar> Maybe dropped when it made it in to the live distro?
<ajmitch> there's no perl vte bindings in precise
<ajmitch> do you know the state of gobject introspection & perl?
<ajmitch> if I can suggest an alternative way to use the system libvte, I won't feel so bad rejecting :)
<wendar> AFAIK, Perl is farther behind than Python in support for gtk3
<wendar> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.gtk%2B.perl/12474
<wendar> ah, wait http://search.cpan.org/~tsch/Gtk3-0.004/
<ajmitch> right, he's the author of the vte-perl bindings tshipped as binaries in pac
<wendar> then maybe suggest to the pac developer to get in touch with Torsten?
<ajmitch> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=647711
<ajmitch> so as of a week ago, there's progress in debian
<wendar> excellent. So, that's something to say: watch the progress of the bug, and use the new versions of the libraries when they come out
<ajmitch> ok, have added notes on that to my todo list, I won't write it up just yet
#ubuntu-arb 2012-03-21
<wendar> weird, I'm getting a whole bunch of errors like "Err http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/" from the staging PPA
<wendar> "Unable to connect to ftpmaster.internal"
<ajmitch> ask in #launchpad, it sounds like problems internal to them
<dpm> good morning all
<ajmitch> hi dpm
<dpm> heya ajmitch
<cielak> ajmitch: do I get it right, or after having gotten three '+1's harmonySEQ should be ready to be published soon?
<cielak> or something else still needs to be done?
<ajmitch> cielak: yes
<ajmitch> I just need to have time to upload it, which I didn't have much of last night :)
<ajmitch> so probably today
<cielak> nice! :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-03-22
<ajmitch> stgraber: do you know what junk do I need to fill in on the myapps review screen when approving an app?
 * ajmitch just wants to know if it actually uses the archive root/archive id there :)
<stgraber> ajmitch: you need to enter something unique in the PPA field, AFAIK it's not used after that for ARB apps
<wendar> the PPA has to be a real PPA (I generally just use staging)
<wendar> but the "key" can be a random string
<wendar> I generally just randomly type letters and numbers on the keyboard
<ajmitch> wendar: it complained that there was already an application with that archive id, it seems to want the PPA string to be unique
<wendar> I encountered that too, trying to remember how I got around it
<ajmitch> as much as I'd like to use staging for all apps, it seems a bit broken to require a different PPA for every app
 * ajmitch shall file bugs :)
<wendar> because it also checks that the text is a valid PPA
 * wendar looking at apps I recently launched
<ajmitch> thanks
<wendar> Archive root:
<wendar>     http://extras.ubuntu.com/
<wendar> Archive identifier:
<wendar>     garbage/garbage
<wendar> Archive signing key:
<wendar>     garbage
<wendar> Uploaded version:
<wendar>     0.1-0extras11.10.1
<wendar> That's from Framingham calculator
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> and it didn't check that it was a valid ppa?
<wendar> It's checking that it matches the general text patter of a valid PPA, but not checking that the PPA exists.
<ajmitch> great
<wendar> Because the way commercial apps work, it creates the PPA when they launch.
<ajmitch> thanks for that, I'll approve & upload soon
<ajmitch> wendar: how's the music lense going?
<wendar> ajmitch: done except for a problem with apparmor profiles
<ajmitch> anything serious?
<wendar> ajmitch: the author didn't add access to the music databases to the profiles, so I need to add that
<ajmitch> ok
<wendar> I can probably get them up this afternoon
<wendar> (up for vote, that is)
<ajmitch> fwiw, I tried compiling conquests a couple of days ago on oneiric & precise, and it failed, so I need to give feedback to the author about that
<ajmitch> apart from that, it's already in a PPA (for maverick) & uses a simple dh7-style rules file, so should be easy to fix up
<wendar> ah, so just updated dependencies or something like that
<ajmitch> or a stricter gcc
<ajmitch> I just took a look because it looked cool :)
<ajmitch> I'll still try& work down from the top of the list over the weekend
<wendar> cool
<wendar> I'll be away over the weekend, but back on Monday
<ajmitch> we'll see how many more we can get pushed to extras.u.c this week, then we'll need to look at targetting them to precise soon
<ajmitch> something to talk about at the meeting next week
<cielak> ajmitch: I see harmonyseq is all done now, right? great, great thanks for your work!
<ajmitch> cielak: thank you for your excellent submission :)
<cielak> I guess it should appear in the USC within several hours?
<ajmitch> I hope so
<cielak> ajmitch: one more question: how do I get it now to precise, when the ARB will start working on submissions to precise?
<cielak> shall I re-send it, will it be done automatically, or anyhow else?
<ajmitch> cielak: 'soon' is all I can say, it won't be done automatically
<ajmitch> we'll probably work that out next week
<cielak> will I have to package it again for precise, or do you take care of these details?
<ajmitch> it'll pretty much be exactly the same package, but with a different version in debian/changelog
<ajmitch> I don't think you'll have much you need to do
<cielak> likely, as far as I know there is no difference in dependencies
<ajmitch> there aren't, it worked fine for me on precise
<cielak> ah :)
<cielak> well, thanks again!
<ajmitch> if I've made any mistakes with the upload, I'll just re-push to the PPA :)
 * ajmitch just has to wait for it to build in the PPA
<cielak> the queue is now 4 hours for amd64 and 1 hour 50 mins for i386
<cielak> so it shouldn't be too quick, I guess
<cielak> :)
<stgraber> ajmitch: let me fix that
<ajmitch> stgraber: fix what?
<stgraber> fixed
<ajmitch> the build score?
<stgraber> yeah
<ajmitch> ok, thanks :)
<stgraber> np, feel free to ping me when you have something that needs some bumping (as long as it's not openoffice, kernel, ... )
<ajmitch> sure, I was just going to be patient since I'm at work right now
<cielak> ajmitch: it seems to have successfully built
<cielak> but it does not put it to extras, right?
<ajmitch> iirc that should happen automatically, but not straight away
<cielak> ah right :)
<cielak> well, gotta go, it's quite late in my TZ, will check that out tomorrow
<cielak> good night all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-03-23
<ajmitch> sigh, looks like I'll have to reject zero ballistics due to licensing - even once I get the source I see it depends on a library that's free only for non-commercial use or reneues under $100K
<cielak> ajmitch: there is one tiny thing that would need fixing
<cielak> the description field in USC lost its formatting
<cielak> the original text I have sent contained newlines, which seems to be deleted
<cielak> this causes the paragraphs to merge, and the feature list is completely unreadable
<cielak> would you please mind correcting that some time? :)
<ajmitch> sigh, I guess that's the software centre being special
<ajmitch> since 'apt-cache show' displays the features as a list
<ajmitch> cielak: so it does show up in the software centre properly apart from that?
<cielak> yes, everything else works perfectly! :)
<ajmitch> excellent
<ajmitch> I'll add fixing the description to my todo list, it's about 2AM now so I'd better not do any uploads :)
<cielak> ha! right :)
<cielak> oh, and by the way, free apps does not get their downloads conuted?
<ajmitch> no idea about that one, sorry
<stgraber> cielak: they don't yet. The download count only works when using PPAs. So doesn't work with extras.ubuntu.com
<cielak> stgraber: right, thanks :)
#ubuntu-arb 2013-03-19
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2013-03-21
<kris-away> This question is a year early, but I was wondering, If I want a piece of software up that's a multiplayer game, do I need to provide security audit and pentest info?
#ubuntu-arb 2013-03-23
<coolbhavi> hey ajmitch
<coolbhavi> hey wendar
<wendar> hey coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> wendar, the banner for free app redirection is up in myapps and hopefully we can clear the arb queue now
<coolbhavi> and I am thinking of another call for elections and I'll post it somewhere around april 1st week
<coolbhavi> we want you back here wendar very badly :D
<wendar> ah, great
<wendar> and thanks :)
<coolbhavi> hopefully let me see if I can bring the arb back on track....
 * coolbhavi gets a call from office and prepares to run
<coolbhavi> bye good night!
#ubuntu-arb 2013-03-24
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<[1]Xcvt01> hi
